# second set of buttons



## geonorts (Nov 13, 2009)

you know what they say " it's not true science unless you can duplicate your results" well here is my second set of buttons







7.47 g silver






6.42 g gold

on my way to an ounce, oh yeah this button was all profit the other one paid for getting set up, that is if I can ever part with it.

Thanks again to all that contribute to this forum, i love it


----------



## Muddy (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice, great work.


----------



## butcher (Nov 13, 2009)

keep them beuties comming


----------



## ay_mickey (Nov 14, 2009)

hello all 
im sorry, but with me coming from england i havent got a clue what size your coins are so when posting pic's could you use a ruler, as then we will know what size your pickers are..... thanks guys


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 14, 2009)

ay_mickey said:


> hello all
> im sorry, but with me coming from england i havent got a clue what size your coins are so when posting pic's could you use a ruler, as then we will know what size your pickers are..... thanks guys



hope this will help :mrgreen: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coins_of_the_Australian_dollar


----------



## ay_mickey (Nov 14, 2009)

thank you patnor1011
but stil think ruler is better :lol:


----------



## geonorts (Nov 14, 2009)

here you go, hope this helps, ruler is in mm


----------



## Gold Trail (Nov 14, 2009)

geo, get your self and ounce together.

go to the refiner / buyer

the $1100.00 check will change your mind about selling the "first button" trust me (mines long gone)

Ryan


----------



## butcher (Nov 14, 2009)

I put mine back in the ground. :lol:
trust me when I check spot prices I smile :lol:


----------

